# Rockets signed another PG named Derrick Zimmerman?



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

so,another Guard?the only thing i know about him is he was drafted by GS warriors in 2nd round in the 2003 draft. 



> this is not a big signing i don't even think he will make this team but just wanted to let u'll know of this. he is probably here for practice depth.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes he's been signed to the training camp roster... I doubt he'll make it out of the preseason with the Rockets.

I did some research on him:
- 6'3, lean figure
- Best aspect of his game is passing, knows how to get the ball to players
- Won't turn over the ball much
- Solid defender, very quick


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Yes he's been signed to the training camp roster... I doubt he'll make it out of the preseason with the Rockets.
> 
> I did some research on him:
> ...


I watched him for three years at Mississippi State and considered him one of my most favorite players to watch.

He has the size for point guard. I don't think he's undersized in the least.

He's deceptively quick. He can really get up and down the floor, but he's best suited for the half-court game, where he can do what he does best -- get the ball to the stars.

He's a very good man-to-man defender and actually was near the top of the SEC in blocked shots (at 6'3) in his Junior and Senior years.

He's a good ballhandler and someone you can rely on to run the offense.

I always considered him one of the best dunkers in the NCAA. He was known for throwing down some rim-rockers and led Mississippi State in dunks his Senior year.

His weakness is that he can't shoot very well, but at least he knows he can't shoot. He barely had college three-point range. He likely won't unless he is absolutely wide open, but the good thing here is that he knows what he can and can't do on the court.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

^^Nice analysis. Similar to what I posted on another site.

But translates all these skills to NBA, I don't think his advantages (quickness, defense, and ball-handling) are that obvious compared to in college. Plus he really can't shoot and he won't get a chance if he still can't.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

By the way, is there a link to this?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I liked this guy when he was with the Warriors summer league team. He seems like a very solid point and can really play good pressure D and is a quick compact point. i think this guy can be one of those good points that comes out of nowhere. aka Snow,McInnis,Armstrong.


----------



## brean (Oct 2, 2004)

is there any good PG in Rocket now?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I watched him for three years at Mississippi State and considered him one of my most favorite players to watch.
> ...



Rawse, you so smart..............


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> By the way, is there a link to this?


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2827579 (You'll have to scroll to the bottom)

Other camp invites include guard Davis Hawkins and Brook Sales, a 6-10, 220 pound PF who specializes in rebounding and defense.


----------

